# Mothers!



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Who phone up to check you're watching Top Gear (which I was) and then proceed to fucking talk all over the end of the item! [smiley=gossip.gif] For Fucks Sake, talk about genius timing :

But I love her really, she's my mom [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

p.s. So, what was the lap time?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

131.7 (or thereabouts) IIRC.

I am sure someone will be along soon to correct me :


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> Who phone up to check you're watching Top Gear (which I was) and then proceed to fucking talk all over the end of the item!


Simple solution - don't answer the phone!!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Simple solution - don't answer the phone!!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Simple solution - don't answer the phone!!


Absolutely right .................. unfortunately women have a complete inability to let the sodding thing ring or just let the answerphone take a message. If it's an important call they'll ring again later!!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Absolutely right .................. unfortunately women have a complete inability to let the sodding thing ring or just let the answerphone take a message. If it's an important call they'll ring again later!!


NO! I answer not unless I'm expecting a call, I HATE the phone so rude.
Mother can wait ( anyway she is somewhere sunny ;D)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If a program is on I want to watch I just ignore the phone completely :  :-X


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

For some reason women seem to have the complete inability to let phones ring unanswered..if I dont want to talk I dont answer it, but it drives my women CRAZY, they always thinks that this could an important call (never is though)!!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sky plus

Live pause

Job done

Mum happy

TG Watched

QED!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Sky plus
> 
> Live pause
> 
> ...


Was that on next?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Was that on next?


 :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Absolutely right .................. unfortunately women have a complete inability to let the sodding thing ring or just let the answerphone take a message. If it's an important call they'll ring again later!!


Must correct you, Garvin.
In our house it's my hubby who can't let the phone ring; even when he is eating his dinner and the answer phone is on :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am one of those who immedietly gets up and dials 1471 ;D


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Why don't you get caller ID?... it's great for not answering the phone when mum-in-law is calling and the other half is out 

(been forced to add...love my m-i-l really, just she can talk for England and most of the rest of Europe too)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> (been forced to add...love my m-i-l really, just she can talk for England and most of the rest of Europe too)


Known thing, all women do ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And some men as well :


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

MOST men do!!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Not this one ... the strong, silent type...well mostly


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I will just nod and not say a single thing .

Will only last about 10 seconds though ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> Why don't you get caller ID?... it's great for not answering the phone when mum-in-law is calling and the other half is out


Could not agree more. Caller ID is great for selctive answering.

I also agree that woman cannot let the phone ring witho


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

ut answering it.

Sorry about that my Mum just called.


----------

